# يارب إذا نسيتك لا تنسني



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2009)

*يارب ساعدني ان اقول الحق في وجه الاقوياء 
وساعدني ان لا اقول الباطل لاكسب تصفيق الضعفاء 
يارب اذا اعتطيتني مالا احفظني من شره 
واذا اعطيتني قوة فامنحني نورا ساطعا لعقلي 
واذا اعطيتني نجاحا فأعطني معه تواضعا 
يارب ، ساعدني ان ارى نواحي الخير كلها 
ولا تتركني اتهم خصومي بالشر لانهم ليسوا من رأيي 
يارب علمني ان احب الناس كما احببتني 
وعلمني ان احاسب نفسي دون ان ادين الناس 
يارب ، لا تدعني اصاب بالغرور اذا نجحت 
ولا ان اصاب باليأس اذا فشلت 
يارب ، علمني ان التسامح هو اسمى مراتب القوة 
وان حب الانتقام هو اول مظاهر الضعف 
يارب اذا جردتني من المال اترك لي الايمان
واذا جرتني من النجاح اترك لي الامل 
واذا جردتني من نعمة الصحة اترك لي نعمة التعزية 
يارب اذا اسأت الى الناس اعطني شجاعة الاعتذار
واذا اساء الى الناس اعطني شجاعة العفو
يارب إذا نسيتك لا تنسني *​


----------



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2009)

بامانة صلاة روعة بجد ميرسى يا اجمل ملاك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

اميــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصلاه الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2009)

اميـن

شكرااااااااعلى الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (7 فبراير 2009)

صلاه رائعه



ربنا يعود تعب محبتك


----------



## علي مزيكا (11 فبراير 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووعة هذا الصلاه والرب يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا هابى على الصلاه الجميله​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 فبراير 2009)

> *يارب إذا نسيتك لا تنسني*


 
امين

شكرا عالصلاة اللطيفة 
محبة الرب تجمعنا​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

آمين صلاة بمنتهى الروعة والقوة، وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> بامانة صلاة روعة بجد ميرسى يا اجمل ملاك ​


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــن
> 
> ميررررسى على الصلاه الجميله
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـن
> 
> شكرااااااااعلى الصلاه
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

ابن الكنيسه قال:


> صلاه رائعه
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يعود تعب محبتك


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

علي مزيكا قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووعة هذا الصلاه والرب يباركك


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا هابى على الصلاه الجميله​*


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة اللطيفة
> محبة الرب تجمعنا​


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> آمين صلاة بمنتهى الروعة والقوة، وربنا يباركك


----------

